# Healing and Wellbeing > Study, Work and Welfare >  >  Has anybody ever been bullied at work?

## Chantellabella

I was bullied so bad that I'm quitting this Friday.

Have you ever been in a situation where even HR doesn't do their job?

----------


## Otherside

Me personally? No, but I have family members who have. And when HR were basically on the side of the bullies.

 :Hug: I hope things get better for you, in whatever job you end up doing next. Here if you wanna talk.

----------


## L

Not directly bullied but when I started in the place I currently work no one would show me the ropes. I was left to fend for myself. My second morning working  in the nursing home I had to assist 10 people in getting up, dependent people who I have no idea of their care needs. This was my first time ever setting foot in a care setting. I was half way done and was told I have to go to the kitchen, I had no idea what to do in the kitchen and no comprehension of my time limit. I didn't know how to set up my morning trolley, there wasn't a list to what food supplements people where getting and I had no clue as to who had a defected swallow or ANYTHING...it was so dangerous and I though all of it was my fault and I should just know it. It still happens to new people and I am never there when new people start. When I was there for one girl she told me she would be so happy to see she was working with me because I take them on like a student. Management were unaware, just because I had my cert to say I understood the work didn't mean I knew exactly how to do it. This went on for weeks. Staff would laugh at me if I got the time table wrong. I would be given out to if I was with the wrong person. 

Cindy, what is happening with you? Does your work place have a safety statement? What are the policies and procedures around bullying? Does your state have safty at work law or something? Know your right sweety!

----------


## Chantellabella

> Not directly bullied but when I started in the place I currently work no one would show me the ropes. I was left to fend for myself. My second morning working  in the nursing home I had to assist 10 people in getting up, dependent people who I have no idea of their care needs. This was my first time ever setting foot in a care setting. I was half way done and was told I have to go to the kitchen, I had no idea what to do in the kitchen and no comprehension of my time limit. I didn't know how to set up my morning trolley, there wasn't a list to what food supplements people where getting and I had no clue as to who had a defected swallow or ANYTHING...it was so dangerous and I though all of it was my fault and I should just know it. It still happens to new people and I am never there when new people start. When I was there for one girl she told me she would be so happy to see she was working with me because I take them on like a student. Management were unaware, just because I had my cert to say I understood the work didn't mean I knew exactly how to do it. This went on for weeks. Staff would laugh at me if I got the time table wrong. I would be given out to if I was with the wrong person. 
> 
> Cindy, what is happening with you? Does your work place have a safety statement? What are the policies and procedures around bullying? Does your state have safty at work law or something? Know your right sweety!



 He obviously was talking to somebody else and sent the message to me by mistake. I replied in the email with "I don't deserve this." Then I left. 

The director kicked me out the door yesterday and said "Ignore her. She's just burning bridges. As far as I'm concerned send her on her way early. I don't trust what she'll say or do." Then they intimidate people into not coming to my goodbye party.

----------


## Member11

> I was bullied so bad that I'm quitting this Friday.



 :Hug: 

I got bullied at a retail job I had, I fought back hard, because I disliked bullies.

----------


## Chantellabella

I realized I wasn't too clear with answering what has happened. Remember the supervisor I had at the library? The mean one? Well, I worked at the library all the way up until Friday so I could finish out the story times. It's been horrendous over there and the stupid [BEEP] director followed every word of the lying jealous [BEEP] supervisor. They ganged up on me and bullied me all the way out of the door. 

But I've already started at my other job at the preschool and the people there seem very nice and friendly. The teens at my old job are all keeping in touch and so are some of the parents of my toddlers. It's just disheartening to be honored two months ago for my outstanding work by the very director who kicked me to the curb. It's amazing how some evil people like the supervisor can lie and manipulate weak minded people like the director. 

Oh well, that's over and I'm looking forward to a brighter future. 

Thanks for all you guy's support. I'm a firm believer in things happening for a reason, so I guess it was meant for me to move on to somewhere else.  ::): 

 :group hug:  to you guys.

----------


## onawheel

yeah but I didn't fit in at those jobs so I guess it was bound to happen. I've since learnt my lesson not to work in places I don't fit in. which kinda limits me beyond comprehension but I'm fine with that.

----------


## merc

I"m sorry that you had to quit because of the bully.  I've felt like transferring departments because of one person I work with. This person recently moved. She was having a difficult  situation at home and moved to be with other family. I think we are better off without her. She stirred up a whole lot of trouble and most people including me ignored it. I complained to management two times about her and for me that was huge. The last time I complained I wasn't the one who was angry with her and I almost got fired. However, I got so much support from others. 

This bully could be nice and charming. Management loved her. Everyone else not so much. The only [fictional] person I can think of who reminded me of her behavior and ways was Frank Burns from "MASH."  Most of the people from our crew think she will be back, where else would management put up with the stuff she did. Her personality will not change and trust me it does not go over big with most people other than managers and even some of them recognize it for what it is.

----------


## nemmm3

My first job that I had was at a fish and chip shop down the road. the owners didn't teach me the ropes of the job properly and expected me to know what I was doing. the first three shifts I was on 'trial' and didn't get paid for it (apparently that's not allowed). after I quit the lady that owned that shop came up to me, right in my face, and said: "Emily, a girl that goes to school with you told me that you have been telling people that I made you and cry and told you to shut up". I said "no I would never say that because that never happened" and she said "well I hope so" or something like that.

I found this approach very offensive as I didn't work there anymore and she had no right to talk to me like that. I would never 'go around' and tell everyone that she told me to shut up when she didn't. she did make me cry though, several times. but even though she made me cry, I didn't tell everyone, I told a few close friends.

----------


## Rawr

Nothing severe but once I worked with a girl who always felt the need to comeback at me. Like one time for 80's day I wore nerd glasses & she was like "I always thought people that wore fake glasses were stupid. How is having a fake eye problem attractive?". I just responded like "Well I'm sorry about your condition & that you don't like glasses but some of us think they're cute accessories". She didn't respond back. Then she use to say I was creepy the way I came in & out of the building without saying a word to anybody.

Then another situation I had was a girl always teasing me about being "emo" cause I didn't talk nor smile much with the other girls. I just told her that I do my job & I go home. Not make friends. Apparently that made me an "emo" person. There's a more accurate word for it however. *Introvert*.

That & my Social Anxiety were reasons that they let me go cause they wanted people that were talkative & always smiling. I'm sorry. I tried my best but it's really hard to put on a show when you battle with multiple mental disorders. A reason I'm trying to get Disability at the moment since nowhere wants to hire nor keep me.

----------


## enfield

workplace laws about conduct and such are very strict and unforgiving to those that violate them. if someones getting bullied then it needs to be documented. maybe they can use their phones to record the violations? audio might not be incriminating enough on its own but its some documentation to start with. these laws are really under used i think. but they're there to protect us. well really they're there so everyone else behaves themselves. but when they're not taken advantage of, when people are too timid, too overworked or tired to do use them, then people think they can take advantage of you, of us, but oh how wrong they are. you know the laws and you're collecting the evidence. once you have enough then you can sue those suckers for all that they are worth! bankrupt the establishment, bring their reputation down to the ground, then when its down there, stamp whatever remains of it into the dirt with your foot, not literally but legalistically, with your volley of remorseless lawsuits.

----------


## Chantellabella

> i5q1p The Movie Download Entire The Hunger Games Catching Fire,



Yes, being bullied at work is definitely involved in comedic timing. Much like your spam message here.

It's also pretty lame..............again, much like your spam.

----------


## Otherside

> Yes, being bullied at work is definitely involved in comedic timing. Much like your spam message here.
> 
> It's also pretty lame..............again, much like your spam.



Dealt with  ::):

----------


## Chantellabella

> Dealt with



Now THERE'S a true hero! 

Hey, did you happen to get that really big trident that Neptunus used to use? I so wanted that as a unwanted porch solicitor deterrent.

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

I'm sorry that happened to you, chantellabella! It isn't fair, but if those are the kind of people you're working with, I'm glad you got out.

My best friend was outright bullied at her last job, a shoe store, where she worked for four years I think. Fortunately, her manager stood up for her. Although my friend is absolutely no slouch, she says the bully actually had the best sales for her age group in the entire country or something. I guess her mean-spiritedness was deemed more of a detriment than her sales ability a benefit, and eventually their manager fired her. Needless to say I was so happy that justice was served.. Bullying is cruel, but for the victim be told to "just suck it up" or even be blamed, is just infuriating.

For me, I wouldn't call it bullying, but girls at my place would boss me around, embarrass me in front of other people, and tell me to go help customers when they were just standing around talking with each other. It hurt a bit but I'm not a confrontational person by nature so meh. My managers again were all incredible to me though.

----------


## Chantellabella

> Chantellabella, how are you liking your new job?  I had been bullied at my first job by a person who was my superior.  I felt I had no choice but to leave.  Back then, it never occurred to me to take legal action.  I'm not a lawsuit happy person - I've never sued anyone.  But I've since seen people sue their employers for less...and win.  Ultimately, I'm in a job that's much more tolerable, so it worked out.



Thanks Marine for asking. I really like my new job. It's definitely different working in a small town, but I did my first storytime there today and had a lot of fun. It's really nice to not be afraid to go to work anymore.  ::):

----------

